# Installieren funzt einfach nicht



## *Blacky* (Gast) (20. Oktober 2006)

ich steig nich mehr durch.
Ich hatte vor geraumer zeit blasc installiert bis ich keinen bock mehr auf wow hatte. Da hab ich blasc gelöscht.

so etz hab ich wieder angefangen und wollte blasc neu installieren.
Denkste...
Datei heruntergeladen
Installiert
Verzeichnis hat er von selbst gefunden --> klicke auf weiter
Dann kommt die Meldung "Update beendet. Viel Spaß mit Blasc" und dann die Änderungen.
Ich WILL aber KEIN update sondern einfach neu installieren

Jetzt hab ich zwar aufm desktop ne blasc verknüpfung aber wenn ich doppelklicke geht sie ins leere. auch wenn ich im startmenü die exe dateien ausführen will geht nix.

hab auch alles mal wieder gelöscht wie in den deinstallthreads und wieder neu installiert aber nix ändert sich.
Bin grad echt verzweifelt.

Und unter der Suchfunktion habsch auch nix gefunden was mir irgendwie helfen hätte können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (21. Oktober 2006)

*Blacky* schrieb:


> ich steig nich mehr durch.
> Ich hatte vor geraumer zeit blasc installiert bis ich keinen bock mehr auf wow hatte. Da hab ich blasc gelöscht.
> 
> so etz hab ich wieder angefangen und wollte blasc neu installieren.
> ...


BLASC zieht sich immer die neusten UPDATES vom Server,
das ist richtig und normal.



*Blacky* schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich zwar aufm desktop ne blasc verknüpfung aber wenn ich doppelklicke geht sie ins leere. auch wenn ich im startmenü die exe dateien ausführen will geht nix.
> 
> hab auch alles mal wieder gelöscht wie in den deinstallthreads und wieder neu installiert aber nix ändert sich.
> Bin grad echt verzweifelt.
> ...


Mach mal ein RECHTS KLICK auf BLASC,
dann gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (22. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> BLASC zieht sich immer die neusten UPDATES vom Server,
> das ist richtig und normal.
> Mach mal ein RECHTS KLICK auf BLASC,
> dann gehts
> ...



ja is ja auch in ordung das er das macht. aber was will er ohne blasc.exe denn bitte updaten??
ich hab ja nich mal ne .exe datei im blasc ordner.

im blasc verzeinis is nur die blasc.ini datei und ein leerer tmp ordner. im wow-verzeinis/blasc finde ich keine blasc.exe oder ähnliches...

und was soll dann passieren wenn ich auf blasc rechtsklicke kommt das context menü, wenn ich auf eigenschaften klicke seh ich wo der pfad hinführt. da ist aber weit und breit keine exe datei zu finden...

die windows suche ergibt auch keine blasc.exe o.O


----------



## Roran (22. Oktober 2006)

Im BLASC Verzeichniss müßten diese Dateien drin sein.

*debug.lua.doc
BLASC.exe
BlascLoader.exe
BQFA.exe
Loaderpatch.exe
Uninstall.exe
BLASC.ini
lan.ini
debug.txt
History.txt
BLASCLoaderConf.xml*

Wenn die nicht ( auch nur unklomplett ) vorhanden sind,
starte mal die Datei *BlascLoader.exe*.

Wenn die auch nicht vorhanden ist,
installier BLASC neu und starte dann die Datei.


----------



## Gast (22. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Im BLASC Verzeichniss müßten diese Dateien drin sein.
> 
> *debug.lua.doc
> BLASC.exe
> ...



Wenn ich sie denn hätte würd ichs glatt machen ^^

Also im Verzeichnis X:\World of Warcraft\Blasc sind nur

tmp (ordner leer)
blasc.ini

mehr is in dem Ordner einfach net drinne. kann ich an blasc auch ohne den installer rankommen?


----------



## Roran (22. Oktober 2006)

Meines wissens nicht,
da das was Du Dir runter lädst ist nur das Grund BLASC,
und das wird durch die Update Funktion auf den neusten Stand der Dinge gebracht.
Aber schau mal in meiner SIG,
da findest du den Link zum BLASC_Setup.exe den man über http downloaden kann.
Überprüfe mal deine Firewall ob alle Ports für BLASC.exe frei gegeben sind.

Und les dir die FAQ bitte durch.


----------

